# She’s Gotta Be Part Vizsla! HELP



## Seancey (Mar 23, 2021)

I know this pup has some Vizsla in her. I’m thinking she’s Min Pin and Vizsla mixed but I’m not certain.


----------



## Seancey (Mar 23, 2021)

The rescue I got her from said she was a Border Collie Lab Mix, boy did I get dooped. I have been using scanning apps, questionnaires , other peoples opinions and I just can’t nail it down. Now that’s she’s gotten a little older the scanners keep pointing to Vizsla. One even put it at 60% certainty. Any help would be awesome


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Get a DNA test

Only way to truly know

She's a cutie pie


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

The only way to know for sure is when the shark attacks start!

Cute pup.


----------

